# Can you tell if my goats are bred?



## Elizabeth-Ann (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello, I have a question for the experts because I can't tell. Do these goats look bred to you? They are all in milk and I need to know if I need to go ahead and dry them up a couple months in advance or rebreed them. Thanks everyone! Also amI supposed to clean them under their tails and with what? Sorry, I'm very new and ignorant at this. Thanks.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

How far along would they be? I'd say yes to all 3


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

It would help a lot to tell if they are bred if we could see their udders and also if you could get a shot from above and/or behind so we could see their bellies.

Did you just get these girls? If so, did the people you got them from give any indication that they were bred? If so, do they know even a general date of when they were with a buck? Do you have a buck? We need a little more info before we can judge, I think.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> How far along would they be? I'd say yes to all 3


I know this is gonna sound rude, but I really don't mean it that way at all. 
How in the world can you tell if they're bred by those pics??? 
I'm still kind of learning this stuff, and I can't for the life of me figure out how anyone can tell by the rear-end shots. To me they all look the same, bred or not, until the last month or so before they kid, maybe.
I just want to learn.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Hm, it's going to be difficult to tell if they are pregnant since they are in milk...and Sarah you can also tell sometimes by the swollen pooch  Have they been in with bucks at all? And if you want to clean under their tails you can use something like baby wipes or wet paper towels. There really isn't any special thing to use


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

> I know this is gonna sound rude, but I really don't mean it that way at all.
> How in the world can you tell if they're bred by those pics???
> I'm still kind of learning this stuff, and I can't for the life of me figure out how anyone can tell by the rear-end shots. To me they all look the same, bred or not, until the last month or so before they kid, maybe.
> I just want to learn.


I'm really not an expert, but I think the pics look like my doe did several months in. :shrug: I would like to see other pics, too.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I've often wondered if I should clean under the tails regularly or not. I've done it a few times, but they always get dirty again pretty quickly and it's not exactly a fun job, so I don't really do it.


----------



## Elizabeth-Ann (Jul 3, 2013)

They were supposedly all bred, I believe around june1. I just got them a couple weeks ago. I'm currently milking them all.


----------



## Elizabeth-Ann (Jul 3, 2013)

Since I didn't have them before they were bred I can't check if there are any changes in the goats. I'll see if I can get more pics later. Thank you all.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would say yes to all three of the does.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I say yes as well. Number 1 and 3 look farther along then a month to me...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ Agreed. Number 3 in particular looks like my does when they are about 3 1/2+ months along.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Yay :stars: someone backs me up! I was beginning to doubt myself


----------



## Elizabeth-Ann (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok Here are some more pics. The 3 different goats are in the same order as they were in the previous pics. On the third one the previous owner didn't know if she had been bred or not, but she had been in a pen with the buck. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Elizabeth-Ann (Jul 3, 2013)

This is after I milked them all this morning.


----------



## Elizabeth-Ann (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow! that's exciting to hear. The third one has a baby with her and the baby's only like 7-8 weeks old but the mom refuses to feed her milk anymore. Is that ok for a baby that age to be weened? Is it maybe because she's pregnant again? Or is she just a bad first time mom?


----------



## Elizabeth-Ann (Jul 3, 2013)

Also they're La Manchas. I have nigerian dwarf/nubian mixes and they look pretty different under the tail than these guys although they're not bred. Does the same principle for telling if they're bred apply on different breeds? Or do different breeds look different? Sorry about my ignorant questions.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

I still would say all three are bred 
Every goat looks a little different back there, and I don't think breed matters.


----------



## Elizabeth-Ann (Jul 3, 2013)

Seriously? Because I didn't think the white one was. Thanks!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

NDlover said:


> I know this is gonna sound rude, but I really don't mean it that way at all.
> How in the world can you tell if they're bred by those pics???


Actually, it doesn't sound rude at all. It's called the "pooch test" I believe, and there is a thread on here somewhere about it. I agree with you, however, and I don't have a clue how it works. :laugh:


----------

